# Spotify



## Guest (Dec 6, 2017)

I have recently started to use Spotify. Unfortunately it doesn't seem to work. It usually freezes before I have got as far as searching and selecting tracks for a small playlist, such as the movements of a symphony. On my phone there is the added problem that it only plays tracks at random. Finally, the user interface is difficult to use.

I believe a lot of you use Spotify. Do you get problems like this? Have you found solutions? Is there a better music streamer to use?


----------



## Triplets (Sep 4, 2014)

I use Spotify, for two purposes. All of my non classical listening (a small proportion of my total listening) and to audition prospective albums for purchase. I also have a ‘free subscription ‘ for a year to Apple Music (Apple provided this as a compensation for another problem that they caused for me, not that I asked for it). I have to admit that the Spotify interface, designed for 12 year olds, has always been difficult to navigate, and after a while I tend to chuck it in frustration and switch to Apple, which is easier but not hassle free either.


----------



## Biffo (Mar 7, 2016)

I use Spotify quite a lot but may not be of much help. For a long time I used the free version and this was mainly for previewing potential purchases. I got fed up with the adverts so took out a subscription. I only listen at home and stream Spotify through my hi-fi. I don't have too much problem with searches though sometimes it brings back a large number of tracks all jumbled up. When this happens it is usually straightforward to find the album by selecting one of the tracks. I have quite a few albums saved and these are easy to access and play.

I don't have any problems with 'freezing' and don't have a phone capable of using Spotify so can't help you there.


----------



## Granate (Jun 25, 2016)

I use spotify desktop mode and I admit it's a bit difficult to navigate through. Browsing can be an adventure but I get by and find what I want. But about your Freezing problems, Tulse, unfortunately your problem could be your phone. When I updated my smartphone all connection issues stopped and now all apps go smoothly.

For your phone, you could also find help outside with people who know how to configurate the app.

Also, after studying interactivity and app design, I advise that you report to the company if you find difficult to navigate. Being precise, we designers can get useful feedback and update the product to improve the service. Part of our job is solving problems...


----------



## bharbeke (Mar 4, 2013)

The phone version is painful to use, especially if you want to do playlists.

The desktop version is great for me. If you have problems on there besides the freezing, please let us know a bit more detail, and we can possibly help you find what you need.


----------



## ericdxx (Jul 7, 2013)

Never had a problem with it. Neither on my computer, my phone or on my tv does it ever freeze. I do have a problem with the sound quality. That is why I cancelled my premium account. It's not good enough. I'd rather go through the hassle of finding music on youtube or torrents than to listen to it on Spotify. The quality is that bad, even with premiums "high quality" enabled.


----------



## Chronochromie (May 17, 2014)

ericdxx said:


> I do have a problem with the sound quality.


Ok.



ericdxx said:


> I'd rather go through the hassle of finding music on youtube


Huh? ..........


----------



## ericdxx (Jul 7, 2013)

Chronochromie said:


> Ok.
> 
> Huh? ..........


what? There's a lot of videos on YouTube with great sound quality.


----------



## Haydn man (Jan 25, 2014)

I use the premium service and have very few problems with it across multiple devices and linked to our Sonos system
Searching is reasonably straightforward and it is very rare I can't find what I want.
Sound quality on the higher setting is fine to my ears
Happy customer here


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

I have used the premium service which works very well on android, apple OS and Windows 10, but I don't use playlists. I stream spotify output via the Logitech Media Server and that works perfectly too. Music is reasonably well tagged, but search is not as intelligent as Qobuz, and this is a serious weakness.

More importantly than the limited search, I have come to find spotify less and less satisfying because of the poor sound quality, for my purposes it is practically useless.


----------



## Granate (Jun 25, 2016)

ericdxx said:


> Never had a problem with it. Neither on my computer, my phone or on my tv does it ever freeze. I do have a *problem with the sound quality. That is why I cancelled my premium account. It's not good enough.* I'd rather go through the hassle of finding music on youtube or torrents than to listen to it on Spotify. The quality is that bad, even with premiums "high quality" enabled.


I disagree, although the bass equalization is a bit tricky and one has to acknowledge it in order to truly review releases.
I like the detail even in 192kbps (free mode)


----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

Spotify is a nightmare to use so I avoid it like the plague. Jumbled up songs, difficulties with finding things., etc. The phone version is rubbish. Granate is bang on about Spotify freezing..... It's probably your phone. Doesn't happen on newer, more powerful ones. In short, it gets on my t*ts. Remember Google is your friend for Spotify problems. If you're specific about yer issue there's always someone with the same problem and possible solutons. I just don't like using it. Thankfully I have all the music I'll need for several lifetimes so it can sod off.


----------



## Granate (Jun 25, 2016)

You could also search in kurrentmusic. However, it only includes the official albums and not the ones that are badly tagged, which you can find if you scroll down in "Singles" and "Included in" translated from Spanish version.

*Always search by main performer.* It's the most consistent tag and the way I could find all the recordings I needed for the challenges.


----------



## LezLee (Feb 21, 2014)

I use Spotify all the time for checking out possible purchases. Also to find possible nominations for non-classical games threads on another music forum. I have the free version as you get 30mins free of ads which isn’t much bother. You do need to be precise with composer/artist spellings and there can be a problem with compilation albums where you have to guess the composer! I’m pretty happy with it and use it on my iPad and laptop and find the sound quality perfectly satisfactory. 
The only things I do on my phone are calls, texts, Shazam and occasionally check my emails!


----------



## Triplets (Sep 4, 2014)

Sound quality on Spotify is a matter of expectation. As long as you expect to hear mp3 sound then it shouldn't matter. It sounds better with headphones or coming over bluetooth than through my main system, where the flaws of limited bit rate are rather ruthlessly exposed.
I like it for pop music. The 60s and 70s music that I listen to was designed to be heard on car radios and playing high resolution downloads of it is gilding the lily, imo


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2017)

Thank you for all of the responses. I will try the suggestions.

I have decided to resign with Spotify on my smartphone. I do not think that it has the functionality for what I require.

It is freezing a lot on my laptop. There is a palaver just to get the tracks I want to play in the right order, eg sometimes it needs a playlist to be created, but it cannot seem to go through the process without seizing terminally.


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2017)

This evening I managed to set up Elgar 2 (Tate) as recommended in the Elgar symphonies thread. It worked (!) but during the playback it froze 6 or 7 times, and I had to move the music on a minute or so each time. 

There seems to be some kind of wireless device associated with Spotify, but there didn't seem to be any opportunity to actually use it. Chrome cast doesn't work with it.

Overall, I find it very surprising that such a wonderful database of amazing music has such a bad software interface, especially given its popularity and therefore financial resources behind it.


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2017)

It may be just okay to continue with occasionally, but are there any streaming services which could be a good alternative to Spotify? (Not including YT which is my 'goto' for streaming.) I've had a look at Kurrent Music but when I search by artist (in this case Jeffrey Tate, looking for Elgar 2) the slider doesn't work, so I can't see all of Tate's albums, of which the Elgar may be one.

I am running a linux OS, Spotify doesn't support this, so maybe this is the issue.


----------



## TurnaboutVox (Sep 22, 2013)

Tulse said:


> It may be just okay to continue with occasionally, but are there any streaming services which could be a good alternative to Spotify? (Not including YT which is my 'goto' for streaming.) I've had a look at Kurrent Music but when I search by artist (in this case Jeffrey Tate, looking for Elgar 2) the slider doesn't work, so I can't see all of Tate's albums, of which the Elgar may be one.
> 
> *I am running a linux OS, Spotify doesn't support this, so maybe this is the issue.*


Officially, it doesn't, but there is a Spotify distribution that still works on Linux OS's. I am running it on two PCs which run Linux distributions - a fairly modern desktop running Ubuntu 18.04 and a really elderly laptop running Xubuntu. Neither has the freezing problem you describe, and nor does my Windows 10 PC. Spotify runs problem free on all three machines (apart from the usual search and tagging problems) I do wonder if you have a hardware issue.


----------



## R3PL4Y (Jan 21, 2016)

I really like Spotify. I have premium and the audio quality is not nearly as bad as people make it out to be. I rarely am unable to find what I am looking for on it, and it is really nice to be able to use on mobile too.


----------



## newyorkconversation (Dec 6, 2017)

Use it daily (using it now!) and love it. Generally I use it on desktop. I have Spotify Premium which I consider a bargain given the vastness of the selection. 

No issues with browsing on a 2014 MBA.

My "hack" for mobile is to make a short playlist (eg three or four works) and set it to download on - then I'm able to play back in the subway, e.g.

Pressing directly on a track title on mobile will result in linear play within a playlist (vs pressing the "shuffle play" button which of course is useless for our purposes as it would mix up movements). 

Spotify also has nested playlists, which they call Playlist Folders - something I don't use, but probably should! For instance, I'm making a playlist now for each concert I'm planning to go see in the future. I should probably get around to putting them all in a "Concerts" folder...


----------



## Holden4th (Jul 14, 2017)

I've been using Spotify for a few years now and it is my go to streaming program. I have the premium version and for $12 a month it's a lot cheaper than buying CDs. I have it installed on my iMac, my iPhone and my iPad. Please note that it is not the web version which you should avoid like the plague

When I installed it I went into the Spotify's settings, made sure I had turned on the high quality streaming setting (it was not on by default so some of you who are lamenting sound quality might like to check this out). 320kbps is high quality and most people couldn't distinguish it from CD. I also added the other two iDevices using the settings menu. This means that my playlists are shared through all three devices. As a PE teacher I use Spotify whenever we have dance sessions and all the dance music is stored in my playlists. I have an option to use them offline if I wish.

Sound quality, a lot of it is down to what you are using to convert the sound from digital to analog. I have a Fiio E7/E9 combo attached to my iMac. The E7 acts as a DAC converting the digital signal directly without going through any of Mac's processes. The E9 is an amazingly powerful amp for it's size and the combination drives all of my headphones as well as set of reasonably high end computer monitors. If I take the Fiio out of the equation the sound difference is immediately noticeable. I also stream Spotify from either my phone or iPad to my stereo system. Kaiser Baas have a wifi receiver that I've plugged into a spare set of RCA terminals at the back of my amp. Once again, the sound is very good when I stream Spotify to this device.

Finally, I tried a months free trial with Tidal and used their high quality system which is supposedly as good as FLAC/ALAC. While a few things really stood out, for classical music it didn't sound much different than Spotify's 320kbps and I didn't think it was worth three times the price so I canned it. On top of that their range of music was far less than Spotify's and Apple's.

So I'm happy with Spotify. Apple Music also compares favourably and I get it free was part of my phone package but still stick with Spotify.


----------



## Lenny (Jul 19, 2016)

Holden4th said:


> So I'm happy with Spotify. Apple Music also compares favourably and I get it free was part of my phone package but still stick with Spotify.


Another happy Spotify user here! I also want to stress out you need the Premium subscription, and turn on "extreme quality". I always manipulate the play lists with workstation version (linux) and then use the mobile apps just as players, or sometimes as a "remote controller" for my workstation Spotify. Playlists are pita with mobile apps.


----------



## senza sordino (Oct 20, 2013)

I use Spotify premium. I use it to play music I don't own, and not likely too. I have an iPad mini and iPhone. What I've recently started doing is searching on the iPad while I sit on the couch, and playing through my phone that is connected via an auxiliary cable to my stereo. I don't use Spotify when I'm out and about, only at home. 

I also have Spotify on my desktop at work, though I hardly ever use it. 

Whatever I save on each device, it's saved on the others. The search function seems to work well enough and I have had no connectivity issues.


----------



## rspader (May 14, 2014)

I've been using Spotify premium for about 18 months and am very happy with it. I have the premium version at $10 per month and the sound quality is fine (at least to my ears). The Spotify app is on my Mac, my iPhone and my iPad. Searching for classical music is a bit tricky but if you search by artist, rather then composer, you tend ot get better results. I make my own folders and playlists to sort the music. Playlist for classical are basically the album but lets me then sort into different folders. I have used it in my car for extensive road trips and it works great so long as there is a cell connection, which is not a problem im most of the U.S. Let me also reiterate: it is $10 per month. *You get to rent hundreds of thousands of albums for $10 per month*. If you are complaining about Spotify then, my God, you must be hell to live with.


----------



## 20centrfuge (Apr 13, 2007)

I’m glad Spotify uses mp3 quality sound, so as to incentivize is to purchase the music we enjoy


----------



## Malx (Jun 18, 2017)

Holden:

"I've been using Spotify for a few years now and it is my go to streaming program. I have the premium version and for $12 a month it's a lot cheaper than buying CDs. I have it installed on my iMac, my iPhone and my iPad. *Please note that it is not the web version which you should avoid like the plague"*

How do you know if you are using the web version? I use the free version for auditioning discs, I listen through a dragonfly dac connected (using cables) to a Denon mini system through Dali speakers and it sounds fine for that purpose. 
Am I using the web version?


----------



## LezLee (Feb 21, 2014)

What’s the non-web version called? I just listen to the free version on my iPad or laptop.


----------



## newyorkconversation (Dec 6, 2017)

On my laptop (Macbook Air) I have a downloaded, installed application for Spotify.

A list of download links is here: https://www.spotify.com/us/download/other/

I can tell this isn't the web version...because I'm not using a web browser. On my Mac, instead of "Chrome" next to the apple icon at the top of my screen, I see "Spotify". The Spotify icon is selected in my Dock. I can click "About Spotify" and get a pop-up window with version information.

I believe the Spotify app for Mac is based on "XUL" - a framework which essentially allows Spotify to build on the same technology as a web browser. You can think of it as a proprietary Spotify version of Firefox. But as such it's much faster/more stable/easier to use than doing the same stuff through Firefox itself or another browser like Chrome.

The "web version," by contrast, is what you get when you log into Spotify through one of those browsers - usually here: https://open.spotify.com/browse

As suggested, avoid if possible.


----------



## Guest (Dec 10, 2017)

This may just be an issue that affects me personally (lingering inner ear difficulties resulting from a broken jaw) but I've found that compressed music files lead to listening fatigue far sooner than any other medium that I've ever used and despite initially being thrilled to be able to listen to and sample every new release reviewed in Gramophone I no longer listen to any of the streaming services and the music files on my phone have to be ripped as lossless FLAC...


----------



## wkasimer (Jun 5, 2017)

I've just started using Spotify as a way to avoid buying things just because I'm curious to hear them. 99% of those purchases are never played again, so it makes sense to listen on Spotify, and then decide if something is really worth putting on the shelf. I've already been able to move a ton of stuff off my Amazon wishlist.

One question - does Spotify ever delete recordings from their catalogue?


----------



## Granate (Jun 25, 2016)

wkasimer said:


> Does Spotify ever delete recordings from their catalogue?


I don't think so. I see many Archipel duplicates for Wagner and don't get me started on complete editions of Abbado or Karajan vs the previous individual releases, or how many sloppy versions of the Beethoven symphonies by Josef Krips LSO are uploaded versus the Original Tape Everest releases, the only ones worth the listen.

I'm really happy with the catalogue, but the news are not very positive for the company.

I don't know if we users would be able to report duplicates, I also wonder who posts the historical recordings (in mono and early stereo) out of big labels like Orfeo, Universal, Warner...


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

wkasimer said:


> One question - does Spotify ever delete recordings from their catalogue?


Yes, because artists may decide to eliminate spotify from their distribution channels, or because the rights to the music changes hands and a new agreement needs to be put into place.

In classical, the label Arbiter is an example I think, and maybe Aeolus. Has Hyperion ever used spotify?


----------



## senza sordino (Oct 20, 2013)

Spotify has been slapped with a $1.6 billion  lawsuit. And Spotify plans to go public later this year trading on the stock exchange. Let's hope they can raise enough cash to increase their payout per stream.


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

Mandryka said:


> Has Hyperion ever used spotify?


I don't know the answer to that, but Hyperion has never hooked up with the Naxos Music Library.


----------



## Triplets (Sep 4, 2014)

I used to have the Emmanuel Krivine Beethoven Symphonies as a playlist, then poof! It was gone


----------



## Granate (Jun 25, 2016)

Triplets said:


> I used to have the Emmanuel Krivine Beethoven Symphonies as a playlist, then poof! It was gone


I just found it...



Is it a thing of Spotify US? I could also find the Bruckner cycle by Dennis Russell Davies on Spotify USA, but it wasn't available in Spain.


----------



## wkasimer (Jun 5, 2017)

Mandryka said:


> In classical, the label Arbiter is an example I think, and maybe Aeolus. Has Hyperion ever used spotify?


I haven't seen any Testament issues on Spotify, and I don't think that there are any Telarcs, either.


----------



## Taplow (Aug 13, 2017)

I've never had an issue with Spotify. Like many others I use it for auditioning potential purchases, and for listening at work rather than as a primary source of sound. For this purpose I've never had an issue with the sound quality. It seems to meet expectations.

As for searching, it's ok, but you do have to get creative some times. They don't have everything, however; some labels are conspicuously absent. I never use playlists and always look for albums. I basically treat any digital library, whether a streaming service or my own iTunes library, as I would any physical library.

For me, it's worth it.


----------



## wkasimer (Jun 5, 2017)

Taplow said:


> As for searching, it's ok, but you do have to get creative some times.


The search engine isn't very good for those people who might want to find particular singers; often operatic recordings are only findable if you know the conductor. For example, I just tried to find Ludwig Suthaus' 1950 Tristan recording, and if I hadn't known the name of the conductor (Konwitschny), I'd have been out of luck. And that same "Suthaus" search also only showed a version of the Furtwangler recording on a suspicious label, rather than the EMI versions (findable by searching for "Furtwangler", of course).


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

The search engine is a great weakness, because it's not at all intelligent. This is one reason why I much prefer to use Qobuz now. 

I'll give you an example of something which just happened to me. I was interested in exploring a piece of medieval music, a Gloria, by someone called Picard. So I typed "Picard gloria" - qobuz found recordings tagged "Pycharde" - apparently an alternative spelling. I was impressed.


----------



## Rtnrlfy (Apr 26, 2016)

ericdxx said:


> what? There's a lot of videos on YouTube with great sound quality.


YouTube also doesn't compensate artists for their music, for the most part. (Not that streaming services like Spotify pay much either, but at least they pay _some_. There's a relevant section about this in MusicCanada's recent Value Gap report: https://musiccanada.com/resources/research/the-value-gap-report/


----------



## WVdave (Jun 18, 2017)

I have just a free Spotify account and something l've been using recently is its radio option. While you need a buy a Premium sub to pick specific music to stream from a device with Spotify to your stereo via Google Audio Chromecast, with the radio option, you don't, it's free!

I put the Spotify app on an old retired IPad 2 and plugged a Google Audio Chromecast into one of the open sources on a 30-year old Onkyo receiver. I selected the radio option on the Spotify app, then set up separate channels for Furtwanger, Horowitz, Bernstein, Reiner, etc, and it works like a charm. You can tighten up the playlist like Pandora and I really like the feature that shows you the album where the selection is coming from, especially on the custom Furtwanger channel i created -- I'm learning a lot about his catalog.


----------



## Malx (Jun 18, 2017)

Mandryka said:


> The search engine is a great weakness, because it's not at all intelligent. This is one reason why I much prefer to use Qobuz now.
> 
> I'll give you an example of something which just happened to me. I was interested in exploring a piece of medieval music, a Gloria, by someone called Picard. So I typed "Picard gloria" - qobuz found recordings tagged "Pycharde" - apparently an alternative spelling. I was impressed.


I have been using Qobuz for about three weeks (part way into a two month free trial) at their HiFi quality which is deemed to be CD equivalent quality. My observations are thus:
Quality of sound way better than Spotify Premium.
Database of recordings not as extensive as Spotify but I have rarely failed to find what I have been looking for.
Ease of locating items easier than Spotify, generally speaking but with one or two exceptions.
At £19.99 per month it is double the cost of Spotify.

Like you Mandryka, despite the higher cost, I am beginning to favour Qobuz.


----------



## Taplow (Aug 13, 2017)

wkasimer said:


> The search engine isn't very good for those people who might want to find particular singers; often operatic recordings are only findable if you know the conductor.


This is really what I meant by being creative. If I don't get the results I seek, I'll always try a different angle ... conductor, ensemble, soloists etc.

Ultimately, I don't think the fault is the search engine, but rather the metadata provided by the labels/distributors. It's not just inconsistent from one label to the next, it's inconsistent from one disc to the next even from the same label. I really wish there were some workable standards for classical music tagging.


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

Malx said:


> I have been using Qobuz for about three weeks (part way into a two month free trial) at their HiFi quality which is deemed to be CD equivalent quality. My observations are thus:
> Quality of sound way better than Spotify Premium.
> Database of recordings not as extensive as Spotify but I have rarely failed to find what I have been looking for.
> Ease of locating items easier than Spotify, generally speaking but with one or two exceptions.
> ...


Where Qobuz is very weak, and where spotify is very strong, is in contemporary music.


----------



## senza sordino (Oct 20, 2013)

The royalties seem to vary month to month for each of the streaming services. I was looking at this music streaming index. It's usually less than a penny per stream for Spotify, and YouTube pays less than a tenth of a penny per stream. Qobuz pays about 2 cents per stream. This data is about 18 months out of date.

I was thinking that if you stream Beethoven's ninth, which is about 60 minutes long, that's four movements and I presume four streams. If you stream an entire pop music album, that'd be 10 or more streams because there are at least ten tracks. Given that, wouldn't it make sense to pay royalties based on time not number of tracks or movements? Doesn't this pay scheme encourage shorter and shorter songs?

I was streaming some Benjamin Britten earlier today on Spotify. The music continued through the different tracks transitioning between movements and there was an annoying momentary break between tracks as the music continued. I bet that break didn't occur on the original album, vinyl or cd.


----------



## Botschaft (Aug 4, 2017)

senza sordino said:


> I was streaming some Benjamin Britten earlier today on Spotify. The music continued through the different tracks transitioning between movements and there was an annoying momentary break between tracks as the music continued. I bet that break didn't occur on the original album, vinyl or cd.


Spotify does have that problem, unlike Apple Music, for instance, which makes it seem even more unnecessary.


----------



## Granate (Jun 25, 2016)

senza sordino said:


> I was thinking that if you stream Beethoven's ninth, which is about 60 minutes long, that's four movements and I presume four streams. If you stream an entire pop music album, that'd be 10 or more streams because there are at least ten tracks. Given that, wouldn't it make sense to pay royalties based on time not number of tracks or movements? Doesn't this pay scheme encourage shorter and shorter songs?


The shorter the tracks are, the more likely we are listening to an ad. Opera would benefit a lot from this. Especially Wagner :lol:


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

Improbus said:


> Spotify does have that problem, unlike Apple Music, for instance, which makes it seem even more unnecessary.


Spotify Premium plays with no gaps in my system. However some devices introduce gaps between tracks -- chromecast is an example, there may be others. This, IMO, is a reason for avoiding Chromecast Audio.


----------



## wkasimer (Jun 5, 2017)

Mandryka said:


> Spotify Premium plays with no gaps in my system.


Same here. No gaps, unlike Amazon Music Player.


----------



## Botschaft (Aug 4, 2017)

Mandryka said:


> Spotify Premium plays with no gaps in my system. However some devices introduce gaps between tracks -- chromecast is an example, there may be others. This, IMO, is a reason for avoiding Chromecast Audio.


Spotify Free does, however, at least for me.


----------



## Tristan (Jan 5, 2013)

Until Spotify adopts lossless quality, I'm not interested in paying for it. I sometimes use Spotify Free to sample music I'm interested in buying, though.


----------



## Triplets (Sep 4, 2014)

senza sordino said:


> The royalties seem to vary month to month for each of the streaming services. I was looking at this music streaming index. It's usually less than a penny per stream for Spotify, and YouTube pays less than a tenth of a penny per stream. Qobuz pays about 2 cents per stream. This data is about 18 months out of date.
> 
> I was thinking that if you stream Beethoven's ninth, which is about 60 minutes long, that's four movements and I presume four streams. If you stream an entire pop music album, that'd be 10 or more streams because there are at least ten tracks. Given that, wouldn't it make sense to pay royalties based on time not number of tracks or movements? Doesn't this pay scheme encourage shorter and shorter songs?
> 
> I was streaming some Benjamin Britten earlier today on Spotify. The music continued through the different tracks transitioning between movements and there was an annoying momentary break between tracks as the music continued. I bet that break didn't occur on the original album, vinyl or cd.


That's interesting. There is no particular reason why a work like B9 has to have 4 tracks. Some CDs will have multiple tracks per movement; I have one CD that has 12 tracks for the first movement of Mahler3. It never occurred to me that increasing the number of tracks may be related to increasing streaming revenue.


----------



## Triplets (Sep 4, 2014)

Tristan said:


> Until Spotify adopts lossless quality, I'm not interested in paying for it. I sometimes use Spotify Free to sample music I'm interested in buying, though.


I use Spotify for the same reason you do but also for all popular music. It's worth $10/month not to hear advertising for denture cream between songs of Sargent Pepper


----------



## Granate (Jun 25, 2016)

Triplets said:


> I use Spotify for the same reason you do but also for all popular music. It's worth $10/month not to hear advertising for *denture cream between songs of Sargent Pepper*


I change those adverts instead of Reggaeton promos!


----------



## jegreenwood (Dec 25, 2015)

I keep getting e-blasts from Spotify offering three months for $9.99. I am contemplating rejoining after a number of years. But when I click on the link I get an offer of three months for ₪19.90 / month and ₪19.90 / month for every month thereafter. First of all, what is '₪'? Is it a currency sign I don't know? And why I am I getting it after clicking in from a U.S. location? Second, I presume the correct price is $9.99, not $19.90.


----------



## Granate (Jun 25, 2016)

Probably, they are not from spotify. I don't think at all they could make you pay in bit coin. Only hackers do ask for it. Delete those emails.


----------



## jegreenwood (Dec 25, 2015)

Granate said:


> Probably, they are not from spotify. I don't think at all they could make you pay in bit coin. Only hackers do ask for it. Delete those emails.


So it's Bitcoin? Never saw that symbol before. Oddly I also found it when starting at the Spotify website. However, after several attempts I also found the $9.99 offer. I think Spotify screwed up the link.

I signed up because I can control it vocally with the Google Assistant (which is not the case with Tidal). It's really convenient if I'm eating or cleaning the apartment. But I'm not going to keep it after the trial period, because I can't find a way to get the Google Assistant to play a specific classical recording.

So $10 down the tube. I'll probably take advantage of GooglePlay's feature allowing me to upload up to 50,000 tracks. As many of my multi-movement works were joined together as a single "track" at the time of ripping, I can get a lot of music uploaded.

I should note that all of this is for casual listening.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund (Jan 4, 2016)

Today I was served my end of year list by spotify. Artist of the year was Jordi Savall. The last decade: Mischa Maiisky, Philippe Herreweghe, Richard Egarr, Academy of Ancient Music and Anner Bylsma in that order. My top song was the Blond Beast by Marduk, just like last year!


----------

